# Blichmann WineEasy



## Aqualab (Sep 7, 2015)

Anyone using this system? Only previous threads are 4 years old or so. I just purchased the 30-gallon setup and not sure how to calculate the lbs of grapes required. Manufacturer states that the fermenter should only be filled 3/4 full to allow for must rise during fermentation. So not sure how to translate 22 gallon capacity into lbs of destemmed grapes? Is there a formula? Planning on buying my grapes in two weeks. Thank You


----------



## fishnchris (Sep 7, 2015)

Congratulations on your purchase. I also have the 30 gallon WineEasy. Different varietals yield varying amounts of must. 225lbs will get you close to max with room for the cap to rise.


----------



## Aqualab (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks fishnchris - gives me a good starting point.


----------



## thiago (Jul 17, 2016)

fishnchris said:


> Congratulations on your purchase. I also have the 30 gallon WineEasy. Different varietals yield varying amounts of must. 225lbs will get you close to max with room for the cap to rise.



Can you share your experience with your WineEasy so far? How do you like it?

Thinking on buying one !

Thanks


----------



## thiago (Jul 17, 2016)

Aqualab said:


> Thanks fishnchris - gives me a good starting point.



How is your WineEasy working for you? What do you like and dislike about it?

Just doing some research before pull the trigger on one of those!

Thanks


----------



## brewbush (Jul 20, 2016)

I have one, the 20 gallon version. 

It is easy to clean and sanitize. I do not have access to fresh grapes, so my intent with it is to use it with must buckets. It holds 15 gallons must, which is 3 buckets and based on cost that is about all I want to do at a time.

I have done a syrah and merlot so far. I still have problems with the piston press. It can be difficult to get it to seat properly on top of the must. The last time when I hooked it up to vacuum all it pulled was air bubbles into the carboy.

I also had a problem with the outflow clogging before I started free run pressing. I had to sanitize my mouth and blow into the outflow tract to free the obstruction.



I am 95% sure it is operator error, but trying to troubleshoot while trying not to make a mess is frustrating. 
In hindsight I am not sure yet how I feel about the pressing with the wineeasy,


----------



## NorCal (Jul 20, 2016)

I have a 55 gallon unit, which I bought used for $.30 on the dollar. I've run no less than 5 tons of grape must through it. It works like a champ. The only issue I've had was with a Zin where we used an enzyme to break down the skins and had a heck of a time with it clogging the screen.

I don't ferment in mine, only use it as a press.


----------



## fishnchris (Jul 21, 2016)

I have run 10 different varietals through mine and have had no problems. Highly recommend.


----------



## ILWIIA (Jul 21, 2016)

I have the 30-gallon Blichmann Wineeasy and it's a fantastic piece of equipment. Simplifies the process, and it is easy to clean and keep sanitary. If you don't mind spending the money, it is a great purchase for a hobby winemaker. 

Cheers!


----------



## we5inelgr (Jun 20, 2017)

*Anyone have a used, in good condition, Blichmann WineEasy for sale?* 

Prefer 30 gallon size, but looking for any for sale...or anywhere to purchase on sale.

Thanks.


----------



## NorCal (Jun 20, 2017)

Hens teeth. New would be >$1,000 for a 20 gallon unit, so an expensive solution. You can put a search on Craigslist so that if one ever comes up for sale, you will be notified.


----------



## we5inelgr (Jun 21, 2017)

Good idea, forgot that searches can be saved/alerted on CL.


----------

